# Official Houston @ Memphis GAME THREAD. 11/5. 7 PM CST



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. Memphis Grizzlies
November 5, 2004
7:00pm CST, KNWS, ESPN*

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 





































Stromile Swift/Pau Gasol/James Posey/Bonzi Wells/Jason Williams 

Both teams have gotten off to rough starts, but I fully expect Yao to establish himself early on. The Rockets still aren't playing great team basketball, but that will only improve with each game. Posey will hound McGrady and Swift will front Yao, but these are issues the Rockets should come prepared for. My biggest concern is containing Pau Gasol, we will probably put Yao on him if he stays out of foul trouble.

92-86 Rockets.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

This is pretty much a must win for the Rockets. One more lost and I think just about every Rockets fan will start turning on the team, pointing fingers at T-Mac, JVG, and even Yao... 

c'mon folks, time to prove that we're a contender!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Rockets 94
Grizzlies 89


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> One more lost and I think just about every Rockets fan will start turning on the team, pointing fingers at T-Mac, JVG, and even Yao...


Alot of my friends were *****ing and complaining about the Rockets today, I tried to shut them up but to no avail. The only way to silence alot of the critics (and some of the panicking fans) is to pick up a W tonight and tomorrow in the home opener.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Speaking of complaining...have any of you guys been listening to Sports Radio 610? These callers act like the Rockets are 13-30 and lost our last 20. This city is horrible when it comes to going into Operation: Panic Mode. It bugs the hell out of me when ppl on the radio went crazy after the loss in Detroit. It's all good tho,cuz when the Rockets go on,say a...15 game win streak,we know damn well NOTHING will be said. 

Like last year,if they start winning,like always,fans will talk about something they NEVER talk about.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> Speaking of complaining...have any of you guys been listening to Sports Radio 610? These callers act like the Rockets are 13-30 and lost our last 20. This city is horrible when it comes to going into Operation: Panic Mode. It bugs the hell out of me when ppl on the radio went crazy after the loss in Detroit. It's all good tho,cuz when the Rockets go on,say a...15 game win streak,we know damn well NOTHING will be said.
> 
> Like last year,if they start winning,like always,fans will talk about something they NEVER talk about.


Did you hear the questions they gave JVG? Everyone wants a defensive forward, a new PG, apparently you can just pick up the phone and order one. I could just imagine Gumby grimacing. I tried calling in with a few Q's for Van Gundy but didn't get connected.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Exactly man,if 610 wasn't a "family station",JVG would've prolly said....


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

I am optimistic about this game, The Rockets have had a night off to get their crap together and come up with a new gameplan hopefully. And btw, who the F is making these stupid schedules? When do the Rockets finally get to play at Home?!?

Prediction

Rockets: 81
Grizzlies: 77


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> Exactly man,if 610 wasn't a "family station",JVG would've prolly said....


:laugh: 

And great to have you aboard on the Rockets board, it's nice to have another clear-minded Rockets fan around here


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> My biggest concern is containing Pau Gasol, we will probably put Yao on him if he stays out of foul trouble.
> ...


the thing is,Yao never played well when he met Gasol both in NBA and the international.:sigh:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I think we'll lose 88-81.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

98-85 Memphis


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> The Rockets are cursed! The curse of T-Mac!


:uhoh:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I think our offense will play better but I think Memphis will have a big game. 102-95 Memphis.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

CBF (comets biggest fan)....

Come on now....the Rockets aren't cursed....ur prolly joking anyway....but still u know better than to believe in curses.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I expect a close loss.

My prediction:

Grizzles - 92
Rockets - 87

Here is the game thread at the Grizzles board.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Tmac is gonna have a big one tonight. I feel it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

My feeling looking good so far.  

Tmac dominating.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> My feeling looking good so far.
> 
> Tmac dominating.


If T-Mac plays like this all year (which I think he can) the Rockets will be an excellent team.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> If T-Mac plays like this all year (which I think he can) the Rockets will be an excellent team.


:no: Houston won't be elite if TMac has to dominate by himself. Yao needs to stop fouling and impact the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> :no: Houston won't be elite if TMac has to dominate by himself. Yao needs to stop fouling and impact the game.


True. And the PG play in Houston is bad. Bad. 

Yao seems to have trouble getting position against smaller guys. He's not getting position so they aren't getting him the ball.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Too bad for Tmac. He looks like he has to generate their entire offense just like he did in Orlando.

I love Van Gundy, but maybe his style isn't the right style for this team.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Pleast start T-Mac at the Point

PG: McGrady
SG: Jackson
SF: Boki
PF: Weatherspoon
C: Yao


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm starting to feel bad. Houston, when Ming is off the court, isn't really any better than the teams Tmac has played for in Orlando. 

Hopefully they'll look better when Sura gets back.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yikes, 3 fouls for Yao, T-Mac, Howard, and Mo? 

ok T-Mac's on track, now it's time for Yao to dominate...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Come on Yao, you're 7'4", finish damnit!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Frustrating to see Yao only able to play half a game due to foul trouble...

I'm really starting to fear about our playoff chances this year if this keeps out. Not so much that we aren't playing well enough, but teams like Utah and Phoenix are really stepping up, and right now they're simply better than us.

Deke with 6 blocks, boo ya!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Juwan Howard sucks to the point where he really can't suck any worse than the way he's sucking right now....

Can't hit wide open shots, can't play D, eats time up on offense when he has the ball... and this guy's been in the league for how long?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

At least we won, but still I didn't see much reason for hope.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We win 89-81, but I'm not impressed at all... the only reason we won is 'cuz the Grizz sucked more than we did tonight. I don't want to imagine how bad we'd be without T-Mac... 

22mins, 8pts, 4rebs from Yao, that's unacceptable. He'd be more effective if he just played soft instead of taking bad fouls... the coaching staff's gotta work with him.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Jesus H Christ, someone please trade Ward and Howard

Maybe we could package them and get a GOOD Starting PG in return

Other than McGrady, the rest of the team passes like crap, they always get their passes stolen

And Yao needs to knuck up and be aggresive. DUNK THE BALL YAO


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Juwan Howard sucks to the point where he really can't suck any worse than the way he's sucking right now....
> 
> Can't hit wide open shots, can't play D, eats time up on offense when he has the ball... and this guy's been in the league for how long?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Just wait until like game 75 ...

Now you know why Orlando was willing to give up Tmac. To get rid of Howard, Lue, and Gaines.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Another thing i've noticed that i'm sure Ray Charles can probably see as well. THIS TEAM CAN'T REBOUND


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> Another thing i've noticed that i'm sure Ray Charles can probably see as well. THIS TEAM CAN'T REBOUND


That because the Rockets have two relatively soft scoring PFs in Mo Taylor and Juwan Howard. That is going to plague them all year long.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> We win 89-81, but I'm not impressed at all... the only reason we won is 'cuz the Grizz sucked more than we did tonight. I don't want to imagine how bad we'd be without T-Mac...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

and Mutombo's blocks were awesome tonight,he was doing way better than Yao this game.he blocked Gasol's dunk,if it was yao,it must be a foul.:sour:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/2887229

McGrady's 30 help Rockets blast off
Retooled team edges Grizzlies for season's first win
By JONATHAN FEIGEN
Copyright 2004 Houston Chronicle



> "Tracy's passing was great," Van Gundy said. "He handled the ball a lot, playing 42 minutes. I was just trying to make us more efficient, get our best decision-maker the ball a little bit more. We're trying to find our way."



Where's all those people that insisted that Tmac was Van Gundy's "type" of player?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

"Was" or "wasn't"?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 98-85 Memphis




My bad. I was entirely wrong.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> "Was" or "wasn't"?


My bad. Sometimes my typing doesn't keep up with my thinking.

I meant "wasn't"


----------

